# cable remote



## alruedas (May 4, 2007)

buenas a todos tengo que conectar el cable remote al radio para llevarlo a la etapa,
con que cable del radio tengo que unir el cable remote?
gracias.saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

Que entiendes por etapa?
A que te refieres el cable, el tipo de cable, como son las patillas?

Danos unos pocos datos hombre que no somos ni de la cia ni la tia, no cobramos por cada palabra SMS.

Tipo de radio y amplificados
Que quieres hacer
tienes tester
tienes soldador
Conocimientos de electronica

un saludote compañero


----------

